# Game 47: Denver Nuggets @ Sacramento Kings



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*









*Team Records*

*Denver Nuggets* 25-21 *@* *Sacramento Kings* 18-26

*Time:* 10:00 PM ET Tue, Jan 31, 2006
*TV:* Altitude, Comcast
*Location:* ARCO Arena, Sacramento, CA

*Denver Nuggets*






































*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 6 Utah 
*SG* - 8 Earl Watson 6-1 195 6/12/79 4 UCLA 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 2 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 5 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 9 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 7 Eastern Michigan 
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 5 Oklahoma 
3 DerMarr Johnson GF 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 R Missouri 
7 Greg Buckner SG 6-4 205 9/16/76 6 Clemson

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
Nene Hilario
Bryon Russell

*Sacramento Kings*






































*Projected Sacramento Kings Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 10 Mike Bibby 6-1 190 5/13/78 7 Arizona 
*SG* - 23 Kevin Martin 6-7 185 2/1/83 1 Western Carolina 
*SF* - 93 Ron Artest 6-7 260 11/13/79 6 St. John's 
*PF* - 9 Kenny Thomas 6-7 245 7/25/77 6 New Mexico 
*C* - 52 Brad Miller 7-0 261 4/12/76 7 Purdue

*Sacramento Kings Reserves*
5 Jason Hart PG 6-3 185 4/29/78 5 Syracuse 
42 Bonzi Wells SG 6-5 210 9/28/76 7 Ball State 
32 Francisco Garcia GF 6-7 195 12/31/81 R Louisville 
3 Shareef Abdur-Rahim F 6-9 245 12/11/76 9 California 
54 Brian Skinner FC 6-9 265 5/19/76 7 Baylor

*Sacramento Kings Players Stats:*










*Sacramento Kings Head Coach:*








*Rick Adelman*

*------------------------------------------------------------------*​
Kings and Nuggets fans get in! :banana: :biggrin: :clap: 

A big time game for the Nuggets to end this little 2 game losing streak. We will be facing the new and improved Kings team though. The Kings won the Ron Artest lottery. Artest is no doubt one of the leagues best defenders. He is also a SF. He will have the assignment of guarding Carmelo the entire game. Melo is going to really need to bring his A game for this match up. Artest like Melo is a load in the post. This is by far the biggest match up of the game. I'm also going to be looking at the Bibby/Miller match up. This game should be a good one, and very competitive through out. I do like our chances getting a win, and getting back on track.

Let's Go Nuggets! :cheers: :clap: :biggrin:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

camby must be his old self for us to win...

i'll be at this game


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

This will be a big test for Carmelo. Will he be willing to work for his points inside, rather than settle for jumpshots? That's one thing about Artest - he makes you work for points. I really don't think Carmelo can work Artest in the high post, so it's important for the guards to get him the ball no more than a step outside of the paint, cuz one thing is for damn sure: Artest isn't moving an inch. 

I think this will be a real indication of whether or not Carmelo has taken that next step. The numbers are certainly there and his game his changed a helluva lot, but can he do it against the best perimeter defender in the league? We'll see.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Carmelo already learned to take it to the paint when his jumpshot isn't falling, so i'm not worried about that.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

this is gonna be a great game :banana: i cant wait. arco is gonna be loud as hell. both teams will play well. but if you guys havent heard brad miller isnt playing. and bonzi wells is playing tonight. so i guess thats good news and bad news.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bonzinator said:


> this is gonna be a great game :banana: i cant wait. arco is gonna be loud as hell. both teams will play well. but if you guys havent heard brad miller isnt playing. and bonzi wells is playing tonight. so i guess thats good news and bad news.


Thanks for the update Bonzinator, and good luck.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Game time!

Starting lineup's being announced right now. Arco is rocking tonight. Big test for the Nuggets tonight on the Road.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

No excuse for Kenyon not to dominate Kenny Thomas on both ends.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kenyon and Melo playing well so far.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Miller with a nice finish in the paint after Cambys miss lay up. Miller rebounded the ball from 3 King players and finished the play. :biggrin: :clap:


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Camby sticks that jumper. YEAH!! but still, team not dominating like they should this terrible team.

That reminds me, when have we ever dominated anyone? even bad teams.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

End of 1st quarter.

Denver 21 Kings 18 

Kenyon is the high scorer for Denver.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Geez, we're getting eatten up by Kevin freaking Martin.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Kings Martin player is pretty good. He looks kind of gimpy out there, but sheesh he's lighting us up right now.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cambyblockingyou said:


> Geez, we're getting eatten up by Kevin freaking Martin.


My sentiments exactly, who is this cat?


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

He looks like he's doing the shotput when he takes a jumpshot.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kenyon playing big for the Nuggets with 15 points early and solid Defense.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

How about some boxing out?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cambyblockingyou said:


> He looks like he's doing the shotput when he takes a jumpshot.


Only matters if it goes in or not. Kind of like Shawn Marion funny looking shot.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Geez, Carmelo is unstoppable.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cambyblockingyou said:


> Geez, Carmelo is unstoppable.


We need a lot more from Melo. He only has 6 points.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Artest/Kings forcing Melo into a jump shooter tonight. Melo needs to attack.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Melo 3rd foul. He's done until the second half.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kings forcing us in to a half-court game tonight.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

2 of those fouls on carmelo were complete b.s. by the way. why do we always look like we're playing a pickup game until half way through the 4th?


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Kevin Martin with 20 points at the half. what the f.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kings up 53 - 42 at half time.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Perimeter Defense again.

All summer I said that was my number 1 concern about the Nuggets and it still is.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Kings forcing us in to a half-court game tonight.


 wow i guess artest made a huge difference! im not used to anyone saying the kings forced them to do anything. the kings are so big. BIG NASTY, RON ARTEST, BONZI WELLS, SKINNER, SAR. DAMN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

cambyblockingyou said:


> Kevin Martin with 20 points at the half. what the f.


 he has been playing great ever since bonzi got injured. and now that bonzi is back kevin has become a huge spark off the bench. but its only halftime and your team is very tough and i wont get excited until the buzzer sounds. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bonzinator said:


> he has been playing great ever since bonzi got injured. and now that bonzi is back kevin has become a huge spark off the bench. but its only halftime and your team is very tough and i wont get excited until the buzzer sounds. GOOD LUCK!


Yeah he's looked good. However I didn't think he could hang with our guards. He's got some heart he took a nice little shot (hit in the face) in the paint by Kenyon, and shook it off. He still looks kind of gimpy to me though. :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets are keeping the game close to have a chance in the 4th quarter.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Things that need to happen in the 4th:

1) Nuggets need some production out of the backcourt. The starting forwards are giving the Nuggets points.

2) Rebound the ball, other than Kenyon and Camby, the Nuggets aren't rebounding. Melo only has 3.

3) Defend somebody.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

earl boykins with the freaking pull up jumpers on a 3 on 2 fast break

areagatrewasgasdfasldfaskl;dfasl;dfhaslgksj;lLSkjfasl;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

jump shot.

jump shot.
j
jumpshot.

why does our bad jumpshooting team keep taking jumpshots?


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Carmelo + Kenyon on the break = fun.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ron Artest = Kings Basketball.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets hanging in there.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Nuggets hanging in there.


not really. we have a couple of good fast breaks and start coming back. then we go back to bricking contested jumpshots.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

How can the Nuggets win a game with Buckner as the leading backcourt scorer?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cambyblockingyou said:


> not really. we have a couple of good fast breaks and start coming back. then we go back to bricking contested jumpshots.


89-93 I consider hanging in there.

2 minutes left. lets see what happens.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> How can the Nuggets win a game with Buckner as the leading backcourt scorer?


for one, by not allowing scrubs like kevin martin to score 25 points on you.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

carmelo: take over.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

what the heCK!!!


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

That's straight up B.S. Camby didn't touch him.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Melo needs to break away from the defensive player on him, and demand the ball. Errrr that was a terrible sequence.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

boykins = chucker!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Camby blocks Artest!


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Melo needs to break away from the defensive player on him, and demand the ball. Errrr that was a terrible sequence.


Carmelo tried to run the pick and roll and got himself open, but Boykins doesn't even pay attention to anything other than whether he has a shot or not.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Earl empty on three attempt.... :curse:


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

geez we freaking suck. i hate basketball. i quit.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Way to waste a nice game from the starting front court. :curse:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cambyblockingyou said:


> Carmelo tried to run the pick and roll and got himself open, but Boykins doesn't even pay attention to anything other than whether he has a shot or not.


IMO Melo needs to do more then get open. (which i didnt think he was really open, the defender was right there all over him) He needs to demand the ball, yell, wave, etc And say this is Melos team.

Tough loss for the Nuggets tonight.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Way to waste a nice game from the starting front court. :curse:


Disappointing loss indeed. The entire first half we played into the Kings hands. Hopefully we can rebound tomorrow against the Jazz.

K-Mart played very well tonight.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Box Score*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Nuggets only had 12 fast break points. That's not going to cut it for a running team.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

23AJ said:


> IMO Melo needs to do more then get open. (which i didnt think he was really open, the defender was right there all over him) He needs to demand the ball, yell, wave, etc And say this is Melos team.
> 
> Tough loss for the Nuggets tonight.


He wasn't wide open for a jumpshot if that's what you mean. but the defender was off of him and he was open to get a pass. but Boykins doesn't even look for a pass when he comes off of screens. What more could Carmelo do to get the ball? He walked right up to the ball handler and set a screen to get himself the ball. How many shots did Carmelo miss in the final 5 minutes? Any? I can't recall any misses, so why wasn't it obvious to Boykins that the star player is on fire, give him the freaking bal.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cambyblockingyou said:


> He wasn't wide open for a jumpshot if that's what you mean. but the defender was off of him and he was open to get a pass. but Boykins doesn't even look for a pass when he comes off of screens. What more could Carmelo do to get the ball? He walked right up to the ball handler and set a screen to get himself the ball. How many shots did Carmelo miss in the final 5 minutes? Any? I can't recall any misses, so why wasn't it obvious to Boykins that the star player is on fire, give him the freaking bal.


I agree to an extent with you, but I don't think Melo was as open as you do. Regardless in those cases if the guards aren't getting Melo the ball, he then needs to go and take it from them. You see a lot of players like McGrady, Bryant, Wade, and James run right to the player with the ball. Then the player hands the ball to them like a quaterback hands the ball off to a running back. Melo is going to need to be that assertive at times. He's very young, and in time I believe we will see more of that from Melo. However were not flys on the wall hearing what plays were called to run. It could be that Karl told Melo to set the screen for Boykins to shoot a 3. So if that would be the case, Karl and I wouldnt see eye to eye with who should be dominating the ball at the end of games. IMO it should be Melo time. And when he's doubled he can kick it out to the open shooters.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Does anyone want to explain to me why Boykins has been given a free license on offense?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Does anyone want to explain to me why Boykins has been given a free license on offense?


The man's name is George Karl.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i was at the game, and boy did i take some ****!!! LOL!!!

melo was cool as can be! coulda had 30+ if the refs werent so GARBAGE!!! kmart had the most impressive game ive seen this year. still too many shots but he was all over the court doing everything in the first half.

boykins was a disaster. complete chucker! where was watson at the end??? BS!!! andre didnt show up either...

ron ron is unbelievable! i HATE kiki more and more every day!!!


----------

